# Fukushima Radiation Has Contaminated The Entire Pacific Ocean (Going To Get Worse)



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am sure that at least some folks are not surprised, but I was strongly reminded (the map in the link) just how devastating that this event was and continues to be without nary a word spoken by anyone.

Fukushima Radiation Has Contaminated The Entire Pacific Ocean (And It's Going To Get Worse) | Zero Hedge


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That map has been debunked. It does not depict the spread of radiation across the ocean. It shows the height of the tsunami from the earthquake. Look at the scale: it's in centimeters.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> That map has been debunked. It does not depict the spread of radiation across the ocean. It shows the height of the tsunami from the earthquake. Look at the scale: it's in centimeters.


I appreciate the correction. Maybe the map was being used to illustrate the point of contamination?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can we move the UN to fukushima?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The danger is real, I agree. I read that a university in Cali caught Seven tuna in deep water, and all seven were contaminated with radionuclides from the accident. I tell all my friends to eat Atlantic caught wild fish.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> The danger is real, I agree. I read that a university in Cali caught Seven tuna in deep water, and all seven were contaminated with radionuclides from the accident. I tell all my friends to eat Atlantic caught wild fish.


Good point. I will keep this in mind when I buy fish either canned or frozen.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anybody really buy fish?? I catch my own.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Just have the butcher turn the lights off and see if they glow.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I only buy seafood that comes from the east coast or the gulf .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The gift that keeps on giving.....



> Radioactive Particles From Fukushima Nuclear Disaster Found in California Wine


Radioactive Particles From Fukushima Nuclear Disaster Found in California Wine


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> The gift that keeps on giving.....
> 
> Radioactive Particles From Fukushima Nuclear Disaster Found in California Wine


I hope you're being selective about the fish you eat.


----------

